# Chimney bees conversion to hive



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

Why not just leave them be and set up swarm traps in your yard to catch swarms off of them?


----------



## Jameshoddy77 (Mar 8, 2016)

tunedin5ths said:


> Why not just leave them be and set up swarm traps in your yard to catch swarms off of them?[/ QUOTE]
> 
> The area I live in has four feral swarms that I know of. I don't want the chimney bees gone just to pay a little rent, trapping this year caught three swarms already. Don't Have the space for more bees in the yard just yet. They will still throw a swarm in the spring regardless.


----------



## tunedin5ths (Jan 26, 2016)

If you put the supers on a queen excluder, how would the drones or a virgin queen get out? Do they have another exit? If they have plenty of room in the chimney, they might not bother putting honey in your supers. Seems like a lot of work for not much chance of honey.


----------



## Jameshoddy77 (Mar 8, 2016)

The area the super joins the chimney will have a wooden frame then the queen excluder and super with a gap for bees to come in and out unrestricted on the frame. 

I like a chalange


----------



## BeverlyPaul (Apr 11, 2016)

You think you can hire professional chimney specialist Suffolk county for this issue. They are experienced and can deal with this problem efficiently.


----------



## Jameshoddy77 (Mar 8, 2016)

Sure but I live in South Africa. 😂


----------

